

Monkey typing ABRACADABRA - jrosenbluth
http://martingalemeasure.wordpress.com/2014/02/02/monkey-typing-abracadabra-14/

======
cellover
I find it quite ironic that there's a typo in the title on HN but not on the
original article.

